# Skunks as pets



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

What are peoples views on keeping Skunks as pets?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

They are very high maintenance but very rewarding.

I think every skunk keeper's nightmare just now is seeing them bought on a whim because it's the fashion and they are very popular at the moment. Be sad to see one in the wrong hands.

Best if new skunk keeper's had a little experience with exotics in my opinion so that you know a bit about diet. Mainstream domesticated pets all have a nice little canned or bagged complete diet you can buy but as with all exotics, skunk diet is more complicated than that.

Not sure I fully agree with skunks being taken out in public. None of my animals are but thats down to individual keeper's discretion. 

If the research is there and you have the support of other skunk keeper's, they do make superb 'pets'. So much so that I can see them becoming as popular as ferrets or chinchillas. It'll be a sad day when the prices come down to silly money because a skunk is worth every dime of £500 - £600.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i agree with taking mine out in public for a walk so as you see we all have diffrent views on there care but i think we all agree on .... there lil buggers if they want something they will get it if they dont like you then you got no chance .you wanna sleep skunk wants to play skunk wins every timeeverything on bottom shelves will be gone and everything low in the house tends to go on top of tables desks etc
and clothes tend to go missing for there beds BUT WE LOVE EM
as for the whole as a pet iv had a couple people say they belong in the wild but most people are more intrested to know about it :flrt:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

My experience is they are lovely affectionate animals that enjoy company. Forget sleep unless you can get them into a be awake day time pattern as my friend has. They poo for England and even though George is litter trained he occasionaly poo's somewhere he shouldnt or throws his full litter tray across the floor...lovely! I wouldnt say they are destructive as George hasnt damaged anything apart from scratching all the keys off my laptop! He hasnt damaged, walls, furnature, laminate although he would dig up a carpet if I had one. Yep nothing that can harm them or you dont want touched should be kept low and kitchen cuboards and fridge's may need child locks on. The diet is easy enough as long as you are not expecting a ready made one from the shop and dont mind preparing it every day. Patience is important with George as he paces a lot and is incontanent but dont think that is normal in most. I take George out which he enjoys as it is stimulation for him and makes a change. Again you need patience with that as you will constantly get stopped and get used to people saying 'is that what I think it is'. I think as long as people have the time to put in they make lovely fun pets.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I find they are excellent companions if the keeper understands that they don't care when they are yelled at.... they ARE going to pull that table cloth off, spill that glass of red wine, eat stuff they arent supposed too, nip your toes when you are asleep.... and there's not a damn thing you can do about it.

If you can cope with all of the above then you are deserving of a skunk in your life, like myself and a few privelidged others.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

I deffinatly think they make amazing pets... however, like everyone has said, you DO have to have the patients of a saint!!:lol2: they will get into anything and everything, if you have something they want the will get it, if they thing you dinner smells nice they will leap for it ll and anything else for that matter!

But thye are very rewarding, and love to come to you for hug and snuggles etc... bam slept through the whole night without a peep from her last night, on jons head lol, just beacuse she loves to be near us and cuddle... if you treat them properly and respect them, they will respect you and as i said, become a very loving member of the family:flrt:

Luce x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Depends on what you mean by view...........as many different people have different views on all kinds of pets 

My views on skunks as pets are...............in the right hands they are fantastic though as people said they are not for the faint hearted.........lol

They are very demanding time comsuming and get into all kinds of trouble 

but they are very rewarding if brought up correctly 

someone said that having a skunk is like having a toddler and puppy rolled into one i really do have to disagree as they are worse toddlers and puppies learn no skunks do but dont ever listen lol 

if your prepared for your world to be turned upside down then your ready to own a skunk lol................


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i should be getting my skunk in a few weeks time and i cant wait for the havoc to start and the gf telling me off for wot the skunk has done lol ,


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

And dont forget.....you will never be able to walk normally indoors ever again!!! You have to learn the skunky shuffle!!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

tillie said:


> And dont forget.....you will never be able to walk normally indoors ever again!!! You have to learn the skunky shuffle!!


:lol2::lol2::no1: so true and well put


----------



## bjc (Sep 6, 2008)

:devil: 

*i smell mealworms *


brian


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

bjc said:


> :devil:
> 
> *i smell mealworms *
> 
> ...


Thats the last time I leave you skunk sitting moose.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> I find they are excellent companions if the keeper understands that they don't care when they are yelled at.... they ARE going to pull that table cloth off, spill that glass of red wine, eat stuff they arent supposed too, nip your toes when you are asleep.... and there's not a damn thing you can do about it.
> 
> If you can cope with all of the above then you are deserving of a skunk in your life, like myself and a few privelidged others.


Sounds like my OH's nightmare pet :lol2:

Id love one, i think they are awesome.. But unfortunatly thats what alot of people will think. Iv never seen one in person before, Only what i see here. Luckily i cant afford one or id probably have bought one on a whim.. I think its the whole 'I own a skunk' thing.. I wouldnt say 'fashionable' but there is a sorta kewlness to owning a skunk lol

They do seem like they make great pets... But i dont have the time & my OH would go freakin mental.

As long as they are happy being domesticated then i have no problem with it. 
Think taking them for walks outside is a good thing, Im sure they would hate to be stuck indoors all their life.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Twiisted said:


> .. I wouldnt say 'fashionable' but there is a sorta kewlness to owning a skunk lol
> 
> .


:lol2: All my family, friends and work colleagues think I am crazy. I have yet to admit I have a skunk to someone and them say 'wow thats so cool!' lol

I need more animal people in my life :bash:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: All my family, friends and work colleagues think I am crazy. I have yet to admit I have a skunk to someone and them say 'wow thats so cool!' lol
> 
> I need more animal people in my life :bash:


 I normally get comments like doesn't it smell and why on earth would you get a skunk. Everyone at work thinks im mad owning one.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> I normally get comments like doesn't it smell and why on earth would you get a skunk. Everyone at work thinks im mad owning one.


 
phew! glad its not just me :lol2:

It is amazing how many people I meet who have never even heard of a degu or a jird let alone know skunks are kept privately lol


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> phew! glad its not just me :lol2:
> 
> It is amazing how many people I meet who have never even heard of a degu or a jird let alone know skunks are kept privately lol


one of the doctors at work whos not from this country didnt even know what a skunk was. Had great fun trying to explain to him.


----------

